# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  hair loss poem

## yarmen

When upset I write in rhyme, answers are what I hope to find,
To conquer this tormenter that now consumes my mind.
Though we all have our story, whats important to do
Is sharing experiences and information of what helped you
Through this guidance a truth may appear,
giving hope that an end to this nightmare is near.
It started out slowly about a year ago
Something about my hair was different, I just didnt know
what was about to happen, would be devastatingly so.
Then a few months later within two months time,
All of a sudden Im surprised to find
All over the place are hairs of mine,
On the floor, my clothes and the bed
Everywhere, but not staying on my head.
And then I learn its perplexing to find
The reason behind this loss so unkind
Its causing despair and scaring the hell out of me
Changing the person I used to be
Will I ever find the cause of what it may be?
None of the tests show anything to see.
The options for treatment are just a few
Its a wait and see game to decide what to do
And then what you try, if it will work takes time,
Only adds to unneeded stress wondering if your hair will ever be fine.
If you think you see some change that might mean hope
How long must one wait to be sure, its enough to drive me berserk!
Approaches from doctors, no two opinions ever seem to be the same 
Knowing who to trust becomes part of the game
Some dont care, dont know or they guess at what to do
Are they selling me something useless? This may often be true.
But figuring this out is really left up to you!
This condition for me came out of the blue
Didnt know where to find help or what I should do
Countless tears I cried for each hair in the sink
It effects how I feel, what I want to do, and how I think.
My hair feels so different, much thinner, this I know well
I try to hide whats no longer there, hoping no one can tell
The worst of this plight I now think I see,
That true medical options, many just doesnt seem to be
If told one thing to try, then the next opinion will be contradictory,
So I realize in the end the best judgment to trust is all up to me?

----------


## Anil Sharma

Enjoyable poem  :Smile:

----------


## k9gatton

At one time my hair became bald.

This is because my hair has falled.

----------


## clee984

I don't mean to be whiney, 
but my head has become shiney
and it makes me want to cry.

----------


## Bkrng

Enjoyable poem

----------


## george weiss

Im impressed!

----------

